# Chevy S-10 4x4



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I am looking at a chevy s-10 4x4, not the zr-2 package. Has anyone put one of these on the beach and how did it work for you?

Thanks
Islander80


----------



## stumpp (Jul 13, 2010)

had a 1994 S-10, with 30x9.50.with BFG all terrains it did great at the hunt club. but in sand even at 12 psi it just wanted to dig a whole to china.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

I had a 1986 from brand new to year 2006 and put 249,000 miles on it. It did great on the beach with Goodyear tire at 20psi front and 18psi back. 22mpg on highway ans 16mpg on the beach. Gave it away to a young couple when I bought a 2007 Chevy Colorado - same results with the new Chevy.


----------

